# timber falling in west virginia



## forestryworks (Dec 21, 2009)

found this neat picture here http://www.wju.edu/ai/images/L1_3.jpg


----------



## Ljute (Dec 21, 2009)

Excellent picture. It really captures the look of the dense WV woodlands.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like the hill right behind my house...


.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 21, 2009)

That looks like some tall wood for the East coast.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 21, 2009)

There are places deep in the Andarondak's of NY where the hard maple trees are over 8' across. They have never been logged. Beech trees of similar size and yellow birch up to 5-6' across. True giants. Everything near the roads has been logged over the centurys, but there are some spots 20-30 miles off the roads where one can stand there in total awe of the timber.

I got to see a few of these places when I was in college. My brother also knows a lot of them from his Forestry classes at Paul Smith's College.


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats the east coast allright, look at that humidity...


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice find FW.


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 24, 2009)

*Big ADK trees*



Curlycherry1 said:


> There are places deep in the Andarondak's of NY where the hard maple trees are over 8' across. They have never been logged. Beech trees of similar size and yellow birch up to 5-6' across. True giants. Everything near the roads has been logged over the centurys, but there are some spots 20-30 miles off the roads where one can stand there in total awe of the timber.
> 
> I got to see a few of these places when I was in college. My brother also knows a lot of them from his Forestry classes at Paul Smith's College.



Here is some white pine near the school.


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 24, 2009)

you can go down in some of the hollers around my house and find HUGE trees. Me and my dad do alot of jensang and yellow root digging and have found some huge oak and poplar. But these places are steep and nasty. If you fell down some of these hills you would never get out.


----------



## parttime (Dec 24, 2009)

here's a pic. from a buddies job is Logan WV,

well that didn't work, I'll have to try something else.


----------



## parttime (Dec 24, 2009)

second try


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 25, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Here is some white pine near the school.



Yeah I heard there's some big timber up buy Paul Smith's college.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 25, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah I heard there's some big timber up buy Paul Smith's college.



yup but we have big trees here on the north shore of L I 6' to 8' the norm tom trees


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 25, 2009)

columbia helicopters cut this job and flyed the wood out 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rNaSk1B-C5c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rNaSk1B-C5c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 25, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> you can go down in some of the hollers around my house and find HUGE trees. Me and my dad do alot of jensang and yellow root digging and have found some huge oak and poplar. But these places are steep and nasty. If you fell down some of these hills you would never get out.



Thats what dozers & cable skidders are for..


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 25, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Thats what dozers & cable skidders are for..



Thats alot of ginseng!!!


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 25, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Thats what dozers & cable skidders are for..



i know this but these trees are 20 to 50 miles from even a goat trail


----------

